# CO2 Systems



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,


I know I know............I have read the primers, maybe too many times, and from too many sources. Tom Barr's site has a 140 page discussion on the topic. So I have become overwhelmed with info.

What I am asking here is what local members have built (including part sources and #'s and vendors) or what ready bought systems do you have. Either way what systems are you using that are working well. Or just as important what systems haven't worked.

I would like to use pressurized co2 cause I wanna.......I have two tanks that don't but want to enter this area of the hobby.

The tank will be a 120 short or long I'm not sure yet

Thanks David


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not technically inclined so I went for the complete system from Green Leaf Aquaria. The Optimum CO2, I believe. It's been working like a clock for the last three months, all I do is add distilled water to the bubble counter once in a while. 
After years of yeast/sugar I realize what a joke DIY CO2 really is...


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for your response......what drew you to the green leaf systems?? The price of your unit seems reasonable. I dont know how much cheaper you could build one? What were duty and shipping charges like?


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Shipping was $51 and duties...about the same, can't remember exactly. However, my order was complete with 10 lb CO2 cylinder (empty, of course), dual manifold, two atomic in-line diffusers, detergent, drop checker, air tubes.
I am pretty sure that you can build one cheaper if you know how but I personally didn't want to gamble with 1000 psi. As for the atomic in-line diffuser, you need a working pressure of 40 psi.


----------

